# Germany PCC and document translation



## raman.srivatsav (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi All,

I was in germany for more than a year and need to get PCC done from Germany. Can you please let me know, who got their PCC done in germany and also their payslips converted. 

Can you p


The process to get the PCC
How you got your documents translated from German to English

Thanks for your quick response on that


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hi mate,

You can fill out this form if you´re outside of Germany. It costs EUR 13.

https://www.bundesjustizamt.de/DE/S...BZR/antrag_en.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=12

You can ask whether they send you an English version or translate from German to English.


----------



## raman.srivatsav (Feb 7, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> You can fill out this form if you´re outside of Germany. It costs EUR 13.
> 
> ...


I was able to book an appointment with the local registration office. Is there any way I can get my documents translated to English - I tried reaching few translators and they are charging 45 euro/page


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

raman.srivatsav said:


> I was able to book an appointment with the local registration office. Is there any way I can get my documents translated to English - I tried reaching few translators and they are charging 45 euro/page


Try this page. They can do it vie email.. I didn´t use it but was recommended..
Amtlich beglaubigte Übersetzungen englisch l GermanyTS


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

raman.srivatsav said:


> I was able to book an appointment with the local registration office. Is there any way I can get my documents translated to English - I tried reaching few translators and they are charging 45 euro/page


If you are in India, consider "Indo German Chamber of commerce" in Bangalore. I used their services, costed me 1000 INR 2 years ago.

Also see: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ving-australia/1007490-pcc-germany-italy.html*


----------



## raman.srivatsav (Feb 7, 2017)

For translation??

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

raman.srivatsav said:


> For translation??
> 
> Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


"Indo German Chamber of commerce" in Bangalore.


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> "Indo German Chamber of commerce" in Bangalore.


I need to get my PCC translated from Dutch to English.

1. Where can I check the translation services accepted for Australian PR in India?
2. Do I need to get them certified by the Australian embassy or it is sufficient to submit the original and translation alone. 

Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dirkemeert said:


> I need to get my PCC translated from Dutch to English.
> 
> 1. Where can I check the translation services accepted for Australian PR in India?
> 2. Do I need to get them certified by the Australian embassy or it is sufficient to submit the original and translation alone.
> ...


1. There is no list of accepted services to check. Go with any who can endorse the translation and meet the other requirements given on this page: *Who can translate my documents into English for me?*

2. No further certification required. Upload colour scans of the original and translated pages as-is.


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> 1. There is no list of accepted services to check. Go with any who can endorse the translation and meet the other requirements given on this page: *Who can translate my documents into English for me?*
> 
> 2. No further certification required. Upload colour scans of the original and translated pages as-is.



Thanks for the reply. 

My Tax documents are black and white scanned copy of the original electronic receipts. Because my company was doing it on my behalf and that is what they provided. Is that ok? because it will be black and white in color scan also!

Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

dirkemeert said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> My Tax documents are black and white scanned copy of the original electronic receipts. Because my company was doing it on my behalf and that is what they provided. Is that ok? because it will be black and white in color scan also!
> 
> Thanks!


That won't suffice. Either get them certified as true copies or download coloured copies from incometaxindia website (26AS)


----------



## dirkemeert (Jun 28, 2017)

KeeDa said:


> That won't suffice. Either get them certified as true copies or download coloured copies from incometaxindia website (26AS)


Thanks for the reply.

For India, I'm anyway submitting form 16 and 26AS. 

1. I was asking for my Belgian tax document which is in dutch and black and white scanned copy. I don't think anyone in India will certify a document which they don't understand. Anyway I'll try. It has to be certified? Or notarized?

2. My birth certificate needs to be certified? Or notarized?

Thanks!


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Only certified true copies, both of them.


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey guys. I’ve been invited and applied for the PR. However, my German PCC is still pending. I applied it for it exactly 3 weeks ago. How long does it take for them to send it to India?! Does anyone have past experience with this? Also, do they give you an English version of the pcc along with the German one? 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## ravisaavi (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi Guys,
Do we have a separate thread for applying for the work visa in Germany?

Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravisaavi said:


> Hi Guys,
> Do we have a separate thread for applying for the work visa in Germany?
> 
> Regards,


Here you go

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/germany-expat-forum-expats-living-germany/

Cheers


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

abhishekshroff said:


> Hey guys. I’ve been invited and applied for the PR. However, my German PCC is still pending. I applied it for it exactly 3 weeks ago. How long does it take for them to send it to India?! Does anyone have past experience with this? Also, do they give you an English version of the pcc along with the German one?
> 
> 
> 190 QLD State Nominated
> ...


Germany PCC comes in German Language only. You must a=have got it by now. Which translator company you used? Must have to be some certified? When I googled, I could see some independent family owned translation business as well. Can you share which one you used please?


----------



## abhishekshroff (Jan 17, 2018)

tashilay said:


> Germany PCC comes in German Language only. You must a=have got it by now. Which translator company you used? Must have to be some certified? When I googled, I could see some independent family owned translation business as well. Can you share which one you used please?




Yup! Got the doc. Have translated it through a translation agency called feenix. Have to still get the doc approved by my agent though. He charged me 1000₹ for the translation 


190 QLD State Nominated
EOI lodged - 2/7/2018
QLD Pre invite - 6/7/2018
QLD Invite - 18/7/2018
Visa lodged - 1/8/2018


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi experts,

Can someone please confirm the procedure of obtaining PCC from germany from india.
Correct me if i'm wrong.

1.Fill application form
2. Attestation of Passport ( is it enough from attestation from notary authority or needed from German consulate?)
3. Attest german visa entry & exit pages by notary/ german authority?
4. Pay fee online.
5. Submit application.

Really appreciate inputs.

Regards,
Komali


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

komalibhavaniM said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> Can someone please confirm the procedure of obtaining PCC from germany from india.
> Correct me if i'm wrong.
> ...


1. You have to attest your signature on the application form as well. Notary.
2. Notary.
3. Notary.
4. Yes.
5. Yes.


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

Thank you so much for quick reply...really appreciate.
So i make an attestation with notary authority..there is no need to visit German consulate in this process...Correct me.
Also, after submitting this online application, i have to send all physical docs(attested docs) via post to german address?


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> 1. You have to attest your signature on the application form as well. Notary.
> 2. Notary.
> 3. Notary.
> 4. Yes.
> 5. Yes.


Thank you so much for quick reply...really appreciate.
So i make an attestation with notary authority..there is no need to visit German consulate in this process...Correct me.
Also, after submitting this online application, i have to send all physical docs(attested docs) via post to german address?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

komalibhavaniM said:


> So i make an attestation with notary authority..there is no need to visit German consulate in this process...Correct me.


Just notary. No need to visit German consulate yet.


komalibhavaniM said:


> Also, after submitting this online application, i have to send all physical docs(attested docs) via post to german address?


You do not have to send physical documents anywhere.


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> Just notary. No need to visit German consulate yet.
> 
> You do not have to send physical documents anywhere.


Wow...that's sounds relieving.
no visit to consulate & sending docs.


----------



## manishkumar008 (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi Komali,

Could you please share the URL, where to apply PCC online for germany. I have only blue card and too it is expired now.

Thanks,
Manish K.


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> Just notary. No need to visit German consulate yet.
> 
> You do not have to send physical documents anywhere.


Hi, 
Unfortunately, I couldn't find any Online processing details to obtain PCC from Germany From india.
I could only found application form and the procedure to send docs to Bonn address.
Can you confirm if there is any online portal to apply the same.

Regards,
Komali


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

manishkumar008 said:


> Hi Komali,
> 
> Could you please share the URL, where to apply PCC online for germany. I have only blue card and too it is expired now.
> 
> ...


Hi Manish,
Unfortunately, I couldn't find any Online processing details to obtain PCC from Germany From India.
Just prepared all documents(Passport, Visa copies, appliation form, payment receipt) with notary (application form, passport,visa copies) and planning to send documents to Germany via international courier services.

This is what i can find:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ionFile&v=16&usg=AOvVaw3iu0b7ZkCUrkywT1FbunWb 

No information for Online processing.
Let me know if you find any.

Regards,
Komali


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

komalibhavaniM said:


> Hi,
> Unfortunately, I couldn't find any Online processing details to obtain PCC from Germany From india.
> I could only found application form and the procedure to send docs to Bonn address.
> Can you confirm if there is any online portal to apply the same.
> ...


Back in the day I had sent the form, supporting documents, and payment screenshot to their BZR.International email ID.


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> Back in the day I had sent the form, supporting documents, and payment screenshot to their BZR.International email ID.


That's great to hear...
May i know how long it took you to get your certificate ?
and also u received via post or softcopy via email?

seems process is changed and they are no more accepting requests via E-mail.

https://www.bundesjustizamt.de/EN/Topics/citizen_services/BZR/Resident_BRD/Resident_BRD_node.html


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

komalibhavaniM said:


> That's great to hear...
> May i know how long it took you to get your certificate ?
> and also u received via post or softcopy via email?


Looking at my emails, I applied on 10th July 2015 and had India post not lost it, I should've received it by 01st Sep. But that did not happen. I then gave them a local German address of a forum member, he received it in a couple of days, and scanned it for me.



komalibhavaniM said:


> and also u received via post or softcopy via email?


You receive a paper copy only. They do not send soft copies. If you need it quick, provide a friend or relatives local address instead of your overseas address.


komalibhavaniM said:


> seems process is changed and they are no more accepting requests via E-mail.


Yes, looks like it.


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> Looking at my emails, I applied on 10th July 2015 and had India post not lost it, I should've received it by 01st Sep. But that did not happen. I then gave them a local German address of a forum member, he received it in a couple of days, and scanned it for me.


Ohh..heard the same from others also that physical document will never reach.
So instead of my Indian address, i can give my Colleague address who stays in Germany?
I was worried as my passport address as in India and if i can give my colleague's german address.

totally confused.....would be great, if you can guide me
can i give my colleagues german address as to receive document , eventhough my permanent address is in India?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

komalibhavaniM said:


> Ohh..heard the same from others also that physical document will never reach.
> So instead of my Indian address, i can give my Colleague address who stays in Germany?
> I was worried as my passport address as in India and if i can give my colleague's german address.
> 
> ...


Address on your passport is irrelevant. Yes, you can and should give your colleague's address. I gave a forum member's address I did not know back then; although we are good friends now here in Australia.


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> Address on your passport is irrelevant. Yes, you can and should give your colleague's address. I gave a forum member's address I did not know back then; although we are good friends now here in Australia.


Thanks a lot...then i will give my colleagues german address..
thanks once again...


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

KeeDa said:


> Address on your passport is irrelevant. Yes, you can and should give your colleague's address. I gave a forum member's address I did not know back then; although we are good friends now here in Australia.


Thank you so much for your help in the process!
received PCC from Germany


----------



## komalibhavaniM (Apr 12, 2018)

manishkumar008 said:


> Hi Komali,
> 
> Could you please share the URL, where to apply PCC online for germany. I have only blue card and too it is expired now.
> 
> ...


Hi Manish,

I got PCC finally.

You applied already?


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

komalibhavaniM said:


> Hi Manish,
> 
> I got PCC finally.
> 
> You applied already?


Hi,

I am planning too to apply German PCC from India.
Would you mind sharing what exact process u did for German PCC and timelines as well.

Thanks.
Best regards,
SRK


----------

